# Stumped!! Temp Sensor



## NYC65 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hello all, I just received my new radiator with electric fans today. it comes with a temp sensor (3/8 NPT). I want to keep the stock temp sending unit in place to send the reading to my gauges. Where do I thread the temp sensor for my radiator fans?? I'm stumped, I don't see any water plugs .

I have a 65 GTO. 455 block


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Which intake manifold are you using? The original intake for my 69 had provisions for two fittings on the front coolant crossover: one for the temp switch, one for the "thermostatic vacuum control" mechanism". I used the latter as the connection point for my fan control. When I was building the engine I went ahead and separated the crossover from the rest of the intake. I did that so that I could keep the intake lined up with the intake ports in the heads (tightening up that long skinny bolt from the timing cover messes up the port alignment), but an extra added benefit I enjoy now from having split them is that I can now use that same crossover with any intake I choose.

Bear


----------



## NYC65 (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks Bear! I have an intake from a 66. Only one hole tapped for the stock temp sensor. Guess I will have to tap the other side?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

NYC, you can probably find a thermostat housing with an outlet on it.....they used them on some of the later smog cars. That would be the easiest solution.....Unless you have a tripower intake......and Bear, shame on you for disconnecting your TSV valve! That's there to disable your vacuum advance, make your car run hot, and suck down extra fuel!!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've been struggling with the problem of this thing not using enough fuel... thanks for the tip 


Bear


----------

